# Dashcode



## Steph-24 (29 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à télécharger Dashcode. J'ai cherché sur Internet mais tous les liens que j'ai pu trouvé sont morts (On se demande pourquoi?   ).

J'ai aussi cru comprendre que Dashcode était présent dans les outils de développement des MacBook mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur mon DD malgré le fait qu'Xcode soit installé. 

Donc si quelqu'un avait un lien pour télécharger l'application, ce serait sympa.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## GrandGibus (29 Septembre 2006)

Dashcode est un logiciel de Leopard... il faut donc se montrer patient.

En attendant, voici un bon site qui traite le sujet: dashboardwidgets.com .


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Septembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Dashcode est un logiciel de Leopard... il faut donc se montrer patient.
> 
> En attendant, voici un bon site qui traite le sujet: dashboardwidgets.com .



Effectivement, il sera distribué avec Leopard mais il a été rendu public et mis à disposition sur le web au début de l'été. Certains membres de ce forum ont même déjà pu l'utiliser.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Septembre 2006)

La version qui a &#233;t&#233; (accidentellement ?) fourni avec les dev tools 2.1 est de toutes fa&#231;on compl&#232;tement bugg&#233; et pratiquement inutilisable.


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> La version qui a été (accidentellement ?) fourni avec les dev tools 2.1 est de toutes façon complètement buggé et pratiquement inutilisable.



Bon ben c'est pas grave. On attendra Leopard. Encore une raison de plus de passer sur le nouveau sytème l'année prochaine.


----------



## Zeusviper (29 Septembre 2006)

diffus&#233; dans certains macintel par erreur apparement.
pour essayer : http://www.thefifthrule.com/T5R/Dashcode.tar.bz2
(premier lien de google qui renvoie sur la depeche de macG ou on trouve le dit lien!) 

mais comme le dit si bien t2o, logiciel compl&#232;tement bugg&#233; et plantog&#232;ne!
sinon rien n'a &#233;t&#233; dit par apple, donc ce logiciel n'est ni ill&#233;gal ni officiel en soi!

par contre il y a d'autres logiciels pour cr&#233;er des widgets : 
&#224; la main : http://www.projectomega.org/article.php?lg=fr&php=tuts_dashboard&p=1

et sinon d'autres logiciels ont &#233;t&#233; concus pour ca, javais cru en voir plusieurs mais je n'ai retrouv&#233; que widgetarium : http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/development_tools/widgetarium.html

++ et bon d&#233;v!


----------



## Warflo (30 Septembre 2006)

*Il parait*, que le Dashcode de Léopard est beaucoup plus stable, et donc pas mal dans son genre


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> *Il parait*, que le Dashcode de Léopard est beaucoup plus stable, et donc pas mal dans son genre


en tout cas il sera fini quand il viendra avec L&#233;opard.



_iTunes 7 c'est pas fini par exemple _


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Septembre 2006)

Ok, merci pour tous ces renseignements. Je vais peut-être le tester mais j'attend avec impatience la version finale qui sera livré avec Leopard.


----------

